# Anyone bought from Modchip-Depot.com?



## CompC (Jul 10, 2011)

I ordered a Supercard DSTWO from Modchip-Depot.com a week ago because they had the best price according to ShopTemp. I did a quick search and they seemed to have a good record (and five stars based on 16 customer ratings, according to ShopTemp).

It's been a week and the only email I've received is from AlertPay, confirming the fact that I paid for it. No other order or shipping confirmations.

Has anyone bought from that site before?


----------



## godofrandomness (Jul 15, 2011)

I too have concerns.  I purchased a DSTWO from these guys on July 4th, and the only communication I have received from anyone is the receipt from Alertpay.  I have no record of the purchase from the previous purchases option on their website, and the emails I sent via both the email listed in the Alertpay receipt and the "contact us" section of their website have had no reply.  The payment has already been processed from my account and I am getting REALLY concerned...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 15, 2011)

godofrandomness said:
			
		

> I too have concerns.  I purchased a DSTWO from these guys on July 4th, and the only communication I have received from anyone is the receipt from Alertpay.  I have no record of the purchase from the previous purchases option on their website, and the emails I sent via both the email listed in the Alertpay receipt and the "contact us" section of their website have had no reply.  The payment has already been processed from my account and I am getting REALLY concerned...



If you not receive the supercard by the end of next week... GET NERVOUS.


----------



## dsystem (Aug 25, 2011)

same story here as godofrandomness
exact same

I am going to bang on the site for a bit see what happens
placed my order Aug 7.

Can we take modchip-depot off the stores page I think we have been ripped


----------



## Djoske (Aug 25, 2011)

Same story here: I ordered two Acekards 2i from ModChip-depot on July 27th, but the only confirmation I have gotten is the receipt of my payment from Alertpay. My order isn't even listed in my Modchip-depot account's order history! I have tried to contact them twice, but haven't received any reply yet. 

It seems that I've been ripped off as well and I really wonder how they ever reached 16 positive reviews on Shoptemp...


----------



## ridiculousd (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump!

Timeline: 
2011/07/28 - ordered 2x r4i Gold - $14.95 each. Received AlertPay validate your email email.
2011/08/02 - Got receipt from AlertPay. Forwarded it to them with description of what I ordered.
2011/08/08 - Mailed them, asked about status. Threatened to reverse the charges on my card if they didn't respond. Got a one line "response" --"will look into it this evening".
2011/08/09
2011/08/13
2011/08/29 - Mailed multiple times, still no response.

Rip off?


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Sep 15, 2011)

open a discussion in the shoptemp shop page
http://shoptemp.net/shop/modchip-depot-fas...-a-for-n-a.html

maybe some people can help you more


----------



## maddmaxx (Oct 10, 2011)

I also ordered a ds supercard2 on August 18 it October 10th now. I sent allot of emails on the support part of the site, then i sent a bunch of emails to [email protected] I haven't revived anything but the alert pay email on August 18. AND now it says i bought thees. I didn't even look at thees on the site or anything.
Product:Best - Dvd Interface WDX3.0 Module Bundle +,  R4i Gold 3DS 1.4.1 Revolution SDHC
Model:wdx3, r4igold
Quantity:1, 1
Unit Price : $41.95,
Total :$41.95, $14.95

r4igold-$14.95  

Dvd Interface WDX3.0 Module Bundle-$41.95 		

Sub-Total: $56.90

Handling Fee:$2.50

Flat Rate: $6.95

Total:$66.35			







Why is there 2 things that i didn't order showing up and saying confirmed, but my supercard isn't showing up at all, and i think thats the only alert pay i got because i used someone elses card for the order. How could those 2 things that modchip-depot said i bought even be there if i dont have the card number and never even looked at them.


 Supercard DSTWO Evolution for DSi XL and DSi with Real Time Game
*Unit price*$34.95
*Sub-Total:*$34.95
*Handling Fee:*$2.50
*Total:*$37.45				










Im pretty pissed has anyone ever gotten they're orders from modchip-depot or a refund or anything?


----------

